

EllisLab Seeking New Owner for CodeIgniter - zeitg3ist
http://ellislab.com/blog/entry/ellislab-seeking-new-owner-for-codeigniter

======
404error
I love CodeIgniter, I wish my PHP skills were better than they currently are
so I can help take this on. Of all the PHP frameworks I have TRIED to use,
CodeIgniter has been the easiest for me to grasp. They documentation is great
and easy for me to follow.

Other PHP frameworks just fly over my head and leave me glassy eyed. I hope
the right people take this on.

~~~
ceejayoz
Have you tried Laravel out?

~~~
404error
I have gone through the documentation but nothing has been as straight forward
as CodeIgniter (for my level). Some of the language is hard for me to
understand. I am very impatient and like to start hacking right away.

Have you tried CodeIgniter? Is it an easy transition from CodeIgniter to
Laravel?

~~~
bpicolo
I've tried both. I considered Laravel far superior / simpler. Wasn't even
close.

